# Flickering light question



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

How could i produce a random flickering light bulb effect ?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Use a color organ, have it listen to ambient sounds. Here's a good kit if you can solder:

http://www.electronickitsbychaneyel...-2-Channel-Color-Organ-Kit/productinfo/C7025/

Chaney has other kits as well.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Im not proficient with soldering


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

OK, then there's this way to do it, very easy!

http://booityourself.blogspot.com/2010/09/flickering-fluttering-sputtering.html


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That seems easy


----------



## GraveyardGus (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah that video is awesome. I bought that light sensitive switch from home depot and mounted it with a chandelier flicker bulb inside a wooden box. Cost me $20 in total.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Genius. I love this! So simple. Will be great for setting the tone for my party in a random corner or two...


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Will this produce steady and then randomized flickering in odd intervals


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

There is also this way.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Ill look at that when i have download speed


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

*fs-5*



Cole&Jacksdad said:


> There is also this way.
> Flicker Light How-to - YouTube






I use the fs-5 starters I bought from homedepot


----------

